# "Accidental" tracing?



## Quakehoof (Feb 13, 2010)

I know the title sounds retarded, but just bear with me for a second here...

Has anyone ever posted something... only to later find out that someone had posted something similar several days before that you didn't even know was there (and now it looks like one of you is tracing?) This might be one of my paranoid fears, but now I'm curious... has it ever happened?


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2010)

You might accidentally steal a pose, there's only so many physically possible poses after all, but there should still be enough differences that it won't look like a trace.  They may still get butthurt and rage about "RRRRAAGGGGHHH YOU STOLL MY POSE THAT POSE IS (C) ME" but most furries won't actually care.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 13, 2010)

Uggh D: That copyrighted pose stuff is so stupid </3 
I hate when people freak out because you drew a character...zomg sitting JUST LIKE MIIINEe1!11

>:\


----------



## Taralack (Feb 14, 2010)

I've run into someone else (I believe it was in an LJ art community) who by coincidence had a character with the same design as mine. It was different in a few small places that I could tell they didn't directly copy my character, so it was kind of an interesting experience. We just shrugged, laughed about the coincidence, and forgot about it.

Knowing how much furries love drama though, I suppose you just gotta hope the other party doesn't take it too seriously.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2010)

i had a recent retarded "you stole my idea" instance

this is mine http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/possible-mythical-quadsuit-153540456
this is what the guy thought i copied of his http://mashpotato91.deviantart.com/art/SPACE-HORSE-149509491
W...T.....F!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2010)

"Tracing" has a very specific technical meaning and should not be applied to the larger field of coincidental similarities in general.

But yeah, it can happen in that two artists may create characters with very similar designs, or depict a given character in very similar poses.  These sorts of coincidental similarities are to be expected, but as long as it wasn't _knowingly_ copied from another source, there is no harm done.


----------



## mapdark (Feb 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You might accidentally steal a pose, there's only so many physically possible poses after all, but there should still be enough differences that it won't look like a trace.  They may still get butthurt and rage about "RRRRAAGGGGHHH YOU STOLL MY POSE THAT POSE IS (C) ME" but most furries won't actually care.



You can't "STEAL" a pose !

There are only so many poses a body can do . So people who complain about it are a bit silly..


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm such a bad artist that even if I tried to trace something it would turn out like crap.


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorta...

I once made a sketch, showed it to only one friend
Later another artist drew something similar, my friend saw it and claimed she had traced me, but she'd never seen my sketch since it wasn't one I had handed around a lot

Ohwell, but shit happens. I did not really mind, but my friend is very sensitive to it, and I understand him, since there are a lot of "malicious" tracers around that should just .. stop being leeches :/


----------



## Grouchinator (Feb 17, 2010)

That's happened to me twice. I was like, "guize, I use actual references". Both times they were skeptical. No offense, but if I were to copy an artist, I would copy one better than I am..


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had that happen with my music writing once


----------



## Voodoowolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i had a recent retarded "you stole my idea" instance
> 
> this is mine http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/possible-mythical-quadsuit-153540456
> this is what the guy thought i copied of his http://mashpotato91.deviantart.com/art/SPACE-HORSE-149509491
> W...T.....F!




uuuuuummmmmm yeah wtf 

but i have not had this happen... yet im sure it will some day

tho something similar but funny happened a girl i watch commented on a pic of me and was like omg we have the same hair same lip ring and are both named jenn o.o we are twins!!
so yeah RL copying haha jk 
but now we are doing a twin badge trade lmao


----------

